# miss snow?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Watch this vid of some crazy snowboarders. Please "like" it also and help them win.

http://apps.facebook.com/nike-chosen/crews/4reel/23956


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Umm I think you went a stray with the title of this post.










I vote for the one on left as Miss Snow


----------

